
Can Oakland keep its Soul, while embracing Tech? “Techquity” - Tempest1981
http://www.mercurynews.com/michelle-quinn/ci_29630962/quinn-ubers-arrival-oakland-braces-itself-tech-hordes
======
Tempest1981
From the mayor:

"We look at San Francisco as a cautionary tale," Oakland Mayor Libby Schaff
told me.

The kind of tech hub Oakland wants to be is one with a social conscience, she
added. The mayor has touted the idea of "techquity."

